# Oct 2, 8, & 9: Group and Individual (GRIN) CISM Training



## Goose

October 2nd, 8th, and 9th: 0800-1800 hours (27 hours total)
West Boylston, MA




> Attached is the flyer for the upcoming combination Group & Individual (GRIN) CISM training. This is the fundamental training for people that want to get involved. They are long days but there is a ton of material that gets covered. It is free to attendees. Priority seating goes to members of the State's Teams that are affiliated with the MA Peer Support Network.





> People can apply to the teams before they take the training. I am the co-coordinator for the Greater Lowell CISM team (amongst my other roles) and I know we accept applications ahead of the training. Obviously a person would not be able to be used on interventions until after they complete their training. If anyone is interested they can contact me and I'll make sure to get them in touch with the coordinators for the areas that they represent. We have people that are part of teams in the areas they work and others that join teams in the areas that they live as that is more convenient for some. We also have people join teams outside of these 2 parameters for various reasons although that is much less common.
> 
> We are tentatively looking at moving the conference that we had last Spring to this Fall at the request of the Fire Marshall. We are looking at November but the date is unconfirmed at this point. We will be also running a course on Addictions in December. The Winter/Spring schedule, including the Cape & Islands Annual CISM conference should be posted at the DFS website in about a month (hopefully).
> 
> If you or anyone else has any questions please feel free to contact me.




Tom Greenhalgh is the co-coordinator for the Greater Lowell CISM Team and can be reached at [email protected]. I have attached the flyer for the class.


----------

